# OS-Commerce

## lukasletitburn

Hi Freunde, ich versuche in OS-Commerce das Modul Excel Import/Export einzubauen nun bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung.

```

Warning: include(easypopulate_functions.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/oscommerce/catalog/admin/excel.php on line 5

Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening 'easypopulate_functions.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/oscommerce/catalog/admin/excel.php on line 5

```

Excel Import 1.51a

hier die 5 betreffenden Zeilen:

```

<?php

require('includes/application_top.php');

if (!function_exists(tep_get_uploaded_file)){

        include ('easypopulate_functions.php');
```

----------

## nanos

Hallo!

Er sucht die Datei: easypopulate_functions.php

Ist die denn im Verzeichnis /var/www/localhost/htdocs/oscommerce/catalog/admin/ ?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Stimmt die gibt es nicht jedoch habe ich so eine Datei nicht in den Quellen die ich zusätzlich einbinden will.

Es fehlt auf gut Deutsch.

----------

